# Le mie credenziali!



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ally, posso capire che stanche, preoccupate, incasinate, ci si incazzi per post che sono, in effetti, peculiari a dir poco.
> E di certo ci sono utenti che ti daranno ragione per quanto riguarda la tua descrizione del Conte.
> E lui ci riderà sopra, perchè non gliene frega nulla.
> 
> ...


----------

